# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Prt Sc Pss'ing me off.

## Jeff777

Hey gang, I have a HP notebook with a windows xp os.  Ever since I can remember, I was never able to print the screen (take a photoshot of my computer screen using the button at the top of the keypad).  Help?

----------


## Ynot

maybe stupid question,
but are you pasting the screen dump into a graphics program?

print screen copies the screen image into the clipboard
you need to paste it to something

----------


## Adam

And you are pushing the print screen button right? Oh and you dont have scroll lock on do you?

----------


## TheUncanny

I have a HP and XP os...and just did a print screen yesterday (posted here actually).  I just hold the function key ("fn") and press Insert (which is the "prt sc" button when holding function).  When I do this, a window pops up with the image, and gives me the options to either "continue output", "cancel output", or "help".  I press continue output to keep the image, and it automatically gets saved in the printscreen folder (not in "my pictures" tho).

Have you looked in that folder?

----------


## Ynot

> I have a HP and XP os...and just did a print screen yesterday (posted here actually).  I just hold the function key ("fn") and press Insert (which is the "prt sc" button when holding function).  When I do this, a window pops up with the image, and gives me the options to either "continue output", "cancel output", or "help".  I press continue output to keep the image, and it automatically gets saved in the printscreen folder (not in "my pictures" tho).
> 
> Have you looked in that folder?



blimey....
what kind of weird voodoo is this?

----------


## Merlock

> blimey....
> what kind of weird voodoo is this?



I concur.
I've just held every possible key (since I have no idea what you mean by the "function" key) while hitting Print Screen and nothing.

Special voodoo software that listens to the clipboard?

----------


## TheUncanny

The function key = the one that says "fn".

On my keyboard, its right next to the "ctrl" button at the bottom left corner of the keyboard...and is written in blue as opposed to white (on a black keyboard).  I have an HP pavillion zv5000, btw.

On the F1, F2, F3, etc buttons at the top, there are secondary functions...ones you can use by holding down the "fn" while pressing them. Similarly there are secondary functions for the "scroll", "pause", "Insert", and "delet" buttons at the top of the keyboard. The secondary function the for the insert key is print screen.

is that weird or something? lol

----------


## Merlock

Well, it certainly isn't a standard keyboard.

On a simple Genius Windows keyboard the "function key" is the "Windows key" and the Print Screen button on most standard keyboards has Print Screen as the primary function and SysReq as the secondary.

So, aye, that window that pops up...what application is it?

----------


## TheUncanny

I wonder if I can do a printscreen of the printscreen...

[edit] Nope

My application is Gadwin Printscreen

And here's a pict of my keyboard:




The blue symbols mark secondary functions, and that blue key in the bottom left corner is the "fn" button

----------


## Jeff777

> I have a HP and XP os...and just did a print screen yesterday (posted here actually).  I just hold the function key ("fn") and press Insert (which is the "prt sc" button when holding function).  When I do this, a window pops up with the image, and gives me the options to either "continue output", "cancel output", or "help".  I press continue output to keep the image, and it automatically gets saved in the printscreen folder (not in "my pictures" tho).
> 
> Have you looked in that folder?





That is very weird indeed, I never had to do that with my old win-98 desktop computer  ::shock::   But the really weird thing is...



IT WORKED.  ::banana::   Thanks everyone  :wink2:

----------


## Grod

Well I have the function key but no secondary button is PrintScreen so   :Sad:

----------

